

Windows 8 banned by benchmarking and overclocking site - processing
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/164209-windows-8-banned-by-worlds-top-benchmarking-and-overclocking-site

======
ajross
Title is linkbait.

What's happened is that there's apparently a bug with the Win8 RTC API
implementation that doesn't properly calibrate for changes in the CPU BCLK,
which obviously makes it useless in the presence of overclocking (beyond mere
changes to the multiplier, anyway).

That's a bug, and a comparatively bad one (though obviously it won't affect
production systems), and it should be fixed. But the lede use of "banned"
makes it sounds like MS was caught "cheating" or something, which is wrong.

Presumably other OSes like Win7 or Linux expose the underlying ACPI RTC
directly. Win8 probably tried to finesse things by using the CPU timer
counters to improve precision.

------
AaronMT
This is fascinating. I wish we had view to the bug report submitted to
Microsoft; I would love to see the discussions about this one over there.

------
vxNsr
Can someone go into a little more detail about how Windows 8 can screw with
the RTC?

